# Network Dimmers



## illuminous_control (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello, this is my first post here. I am primarily a motor control, hvac, BAS electrician. I have a challenge in a related field that I don't have much experience in. 

The scope of the project is to control certain lobby lights across 10 floors. These lights are compatible with standard triac dimmers. The lights needs to be programmed and controlled from a single location. The building does not have a BAS system. Essentially, I am looking for line voltage dimmers that function on some kind of trunk network.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

With no BAS system, what are you going to use to program and control the lights?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Lighting Control Networked Relay Panels


Lighting Control Networked Relay Panels




www.leviton.com






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

